# network problem



## naxy (Feb 4, 2012)

*I* have a laptop, Toshiba Satellite l500-1eu. Until two days ago *I* could use wireless, but suddenly *I* couldn't, it locate wireless in range, connect but internet doesn't work. It says we don't have an IP address but everything vorked two days ago. What to do? It says connected but we couldn't use the net, and we go repair and it stops on "renewing your IP address" and we couldn't find a window where we can manually type address.


----------



## plamaiziere (Feb 5, 2012)

Checks that the AP is running a dhcp server. From the client uses dhclient to get IP and DNS via DHCP.

That is not clear, are you using Windows? There is no "repair" feature in FreeBSD. Not the good forums for Windows...

Regards.


----------

